# social media or death



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

matched with 18 year old hot girl off tinder move to snap


























My snap score is like 1,900 btw


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 8, 2021)

Muhh iphonepill is a meme @Biggdink


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 8, 2021)

It's time to retire, old man...


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jul 8, 2021)

Brutally over for this low snap score pensioner


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh iphonepill is a meme @Biggdink
> 
> View attachment 1215965


@Zyros


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2021)

When her bodycount is above 1 moment


----------



## deadend (Jul 8, 2021)

Why are they like this, this is so retarded jfl


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 8, 2021)

Why don't you take some NT pics and make a Instagram if you have friends.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 8, 2021)

deadend said:


> Why are they like this, this is so retarded jfl


You can’t blame them. Amnesia is larping as 20 and is 6.5 psl. Unusual for 20 year old chads to not use social media.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Just send her a video with your fucking name on a paper dude so she doesn't think ur a catfish jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Just send her a video with your fucking name on a paper dude so she doesn't think ur a catfish jfl


no dude i sent her multiple snaps shes not concerned I am real shes saying I am sus ONLY BECAUSE I have low snap score and no IG


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You can’t blame them. Amnesia is larping as 20 and is 6.5 psl. Unusual for 20 year old chads to not use social media.


i dont use snap so my score is like 7k but my IG is necessary, having 2k+ irl people


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh iphonepill is a meme @Biggdink
> 
> View attachment 1215965


Burgerland is the exception ofcourse


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> no dude i sent her multiple snaps shes not concerned I am real shes saying I am sus ONLY BECAUSE I have low snap score and no IG


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> no dude i sent her multiple snaps shes not concerned I am real shes saying I am sus ONLY BECAUSE I have low snap score and no IG


fucking women holy shit, i thought this was her thinking ur fake jesus fuck that's so retarded. 6.5 PSL guy with no instagram sounds legit if he doesn't care about social media


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh iphonepill is a meme @Biggdink
> 
> View attachment 1215965


what about the camrypill camrymaxxer234?


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jul 8, 2021)

i dont have any social media and i own an old huawei phone, do i have a chance?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 8, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> fucking women holy shit, i thought this was her thinking ur fake jesus fuck that's so retarded. 6.5 PSL guy with no instagram sounds legit if he doesn't care about social media


No it sounds like a catfish.

Imagine this girl telling you to add her on snap and she has a 1k score and no Instagram. You’d definitely think it’s a sheboon behind it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> No it sounds like a catfish.
> 
> Imagine this girl telling you to add her on snap and she has a 1k score and no Instagram. You’d definitely think it’s a sheboon behind it.
> 
> View attachment 1215980


i told her i'd facetime her, she didnt respond. Its 100 percent bc social media is more important than anything else to young females


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> No it sounds like a catfish.
> 
> Imagine this girl telling you to add her on snap and she has a 1k score and no Instagram. You’d definitely think it’s a sheboon behind it.
> 
> View attachment 1215980


tbh if he sent actual snaps I see no reason why not to believe it. Maybe the chad is just a fucking loner who goes on dating apps to fuck women like her 

actual videos with his name on a paper and him talking like idk. catfish would be taking 10 years to send a pic


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh iphonepill is a meme @Biggdink
> 
> View attachment 1215965


autists here underrate status

social media and iphone = status


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i told her i'd facetime her, she didnt respond. Its 100 percent bc social media is more important than anything else to young females


Brutal. She probably thinks you’re some curry larping as a white chad.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i told her i'd facetime her, she didnt respond


Looks theory is dead. Women don't do shit for Chad like many autists here make you believe.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i told her i'd facetime her, she didnt respond. Its 100 percent bc social media is more important than anything else to young females


never began for aspie chads


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Looks theory is dead. Women don't do shit for Chad like many autists here make you believe.


power of chad is IRL, she can get another chad maybe slightly worse looking but with instagram. IRL chad power is still real tbh

amnesia has survived NT mogs irl because of his looks.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> power of chad is IRL, she can get another chad maybe slightly worse looking but with instagram. IRL chad power is still real tbh
> 
> amnesia has survived NT mogs irl because of his looks.




No its not I recently approached two women IRL, one gave me her number but a day into the text convo she asks for my IG and when I say i didnt have one she ghosted me

The other one we hit it off, she actually smiled at me first, we chatted for a bit and I ask for her number. She said, "uhhh how about we trade snap chats instead" So I did, and SHE ALSO within the first few lines of texting asked why my score was so low and then asked for my IG and when I didnt have one she unfriended me.



It's literally cause women watch so much fucking Criminal Minds and crime shit that they think every GL guy who doesnt have social media is a serial killer


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> No its not I recently approached two women IRL, one gave me her number but a day into the text convo she asks for my IG and when I say i didnt have one she ghosted me
> 
> The other one we hit it off, she actually smiled at me first, we chatted for a bit and I ask for her number. She said, "uhhh how about we trade snap chats instead" So I did, and SHE ALSO within the first few lines of texting asked why my score was so low and then asked for my IG and when I didnt have one she unfriended me.


brutal, I still think power of chad applies irl

make a fucking instagram and get some followers. you could promote it here and on tinder. Literally just have an instagram even if snap score is low


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> brutal, I still think power of chad applies irl
> 
> make a fucking instagram and get some followers. you could promote it here and on tinder. Literally just have an instagram even if snap score is low



i was always willing to die on this principle that I FUCKING HATE IG and social media and would never get it but I am rethinking that cause i run up against this issue so much


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jul 8, 2021)

I only have a snap also nothing else...


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i was always willing to die on this principle that I FUCKING HATE IG and social media and would never get it but I am rethinking that cause i run up against this issue so much


Chads have private Instagram accounts.


----------



## deadend (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> No it sounds like a catfish.
> 
> Imagine this girl telling you to add her on snap and she has a 1k score and no Instagram. You’d definitely think it’s a sheboon behind it.
> 
> View attachment 1215980



You’re not wrong, but it’s really easy to larp on IG, while you can’t on SnapChat. It’s stupid to keep pushing it while the other person already confirmed it’s them. Some people don’t like social media, that doesn’t make them sus ig


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Chads have private Instagram accounts.



sus


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i was always willing to die on this principle that I FUCKING HATE IG and social media and would never get it but I am rethinking that cause i run up against this issue so much


just make an insta, and have like 1k 2k followers or some shit jfl. advertise in it every dating app you use and that's it or even here if you want aspie in your comments talking about FWHR.

your snap score may be low but you have instagram for your follower proof


----------



## grimy (Jul 8, 2021)

Lol I posted a month ago that I got called out for my low snap score (40k) and people said I was lying. My friend boosted his to 200k through a service, I might do the same.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

deadend said:


> You’re not wrong, but it’s really easy to larp on IG, while you can’t on SnapChat. It’s stupid to keep pushing it while the other person already confirmed it’s them. Some people don’t like social media, that doesn’t make them sus ig


its literally a positive for me if the girl doesnt have ig or hates social media and doesnt care about snap score


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jul 8, 2021)

grimy said:


> Lol I posted a month ago that I got called out for my low snap score (40k) and people said I was lying. My friend boosted his to 200k through a service, I might do the same.


Just make a group of famous ppl on snap and spam the fuck out of them


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> no dude i sent her multiple snaps shes not concerned I am real shes saying I am sus ONLY BECAUSE I have low snap score and no IG


Add her on FB. Its cus ur an oldfag lol


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 8, 2021)

itisogre said:


> i dont have any social media and i own an old huawei phone, do i have a chance?


Radiating trucel energy


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> Just make a group of famous ppl on snap and spam the fuck out of them


dopamine social currency snapscore tbh.i wonder what people thought would be the norm back when facebook was the main social media, never thought we'd get to a point of social currency jfl


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jul 8, 2021)

deadend said:


> Why are they like this, this is so retarded jfl


literally grown up children lol. unbelievebly childish.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## deadend (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> its literally a positive for me if the girl doesnt have ig or hates social media and doesnt care about snap score


It’s ideal, but it’s impossible to find a girl like that nowadays. Especially one that doesn’t use Instagram. Those apps are designed for them to obsess over. Clown world.


----------



## Shebe (Jul 8, 2021)

over for snapcels


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jul 8, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> dopamine social currency snapscore tbh.i wonder what people thought would be the norm back when facebook was the main social media, never thought we'd get to a point of social currency jfl


yeah bro, seeing people with 100k's snapscores makes me feel like a loser


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2021)

I honestly don't think I am close to anyone who actively uses any social media, including snapchat.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jul 8, 2021)

Shebe said:


> View attachment 1216001
> 
> over for snapcels


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> yeah bro, seeing people with 100k's snapscores makes me feel like a loser


unironically since i'm also an aspie with no social media, I barely use my phone besides shitposting and videos.

i'll need to get on instagram in the future and also snapchat  legit hivemind starved from dopamine looking for status currencies.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jul 8, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> unironically since i'm also an aspie with no social media, I barely use my phone besides shitposting and videos.
> 
> i'll need to get on instagram in the future and also snapchat  legit hivemind starved from dopamine looking for status currencies.


Just follow +1k random real users theory


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 8, 2021)

you gotta start a new friend circle with people your age


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> matched with 18 year old hot girl off tinder move to snap
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215962
> ...


Lol she legit acts like a child idk how you keep dealing with talking to these 18-21 year old girls if you fucked girls in ur range you wouldn’t need ig but ofc they’re gonna be uglier so fuck it prime or death


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 8, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> you gotta start a new friend circle with people your age


Yeah I can see amnesia preying on his friends prime daughters now


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jul 8, 2021)

Send snaps to bots and you can get a reasonable snap score in a few minutes

although anyone you currently have added might notice


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Jul 8, 2021)

fuck so this is what it takes to be NT in 2021 
awful


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jul 8, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> unironically since i'm also an aspie with no social media, I barely use my phone besides shitposting and videos.
> 
> i'll need to get on instagram in the future and also snapchat  legit hivemind starved from dopamine looking for status currencies.


Looksmax is my favorite social media because it was made for aspies


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

Now she’s just keeps sending me snaps of her face. She’s not even saying anything or responding to the last question I asked which was to facetime


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 8, 2021)

Your age & looks are incongruent with what’s relevant to 18 year olds

That’s why they give u so much shit. Plus 18-21 = age of high ADHD


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Now she’s just keeps sending me snaps of her face. She’s not even saying anything or responding to the last question I asked which was to facetime


Why won’t you start streaks with your tinder slays. It’ll boost your snap score.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Now she’s just keeps sending me snaps of her face. She’s not even saying anything or responding to the last question I asked which was to facetime


she’s fucking with you at this point the next time she responds just ghost her for a day you need to show you’re high value and have options not some average 5psl guy she’s used to in fuck no where south Cali.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 8, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Your age & looks are incongruent with what’s relevant to 18 year olds
> 
> That’s why they give u so much shit. Plus 18-21 = age of high ADHD


Yes I noticed this he seems out of depth he talks to her like a 32 year would which is coming off sus to her because no 18-25 year old friend group doesn’t have ig in 2021 he should’ve just said that he deleted his ig because he had a bad experience with an ex stalking him on it.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 8, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Yes I noticed this he seems out of depth he talks to her like a 32 year would which is coming off sus to her because no 18-25 year old friend group doesn’t have ig in 2021 he should’ve just said that he deleted his ig because he had a bad experience with an ex stalking him on it.


seems weird cause im way younger than him and we seem to text similarly. im a zoomer tho and never really used snap or insta tho so idk how they talk. like the other subhumans i use discord


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Now she’s just keeps sending me snaps of her face. She’s not even saying anything or responding to the last question I asked which was to facetime


Mental age of 11, with a double digit bodycount. Just a typical day for Frauded Chad XD


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jul 8, 2021)

Lmao said:


> seems weird cause im way younger than him and we seem to text similarly. im a zoomer tho and never really used snap or insta tho so idk how they talk. like the other subhumans i use discord


U are way too much mature for ur age, btw have anyone in here tried Yubo


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 8, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Yes I noticed this he seems out of depth he talks to her like a 32 year would which is coming off sus to her because no 18-25 year old friend group doesn’t have ig in 2021 he should’ve just said that he deleted his ig because he had a bad experience with an ex stalking him on it.


Right it’s like the 40 year old boomer who goes clubbing again after 20 years disregarding the new young folk culture & social media.

You’ll look out of place despite how you look if you’re not caught up with the lingo


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 8, 2021)

What's the problem with buying a tripod and taking some pictures of yourself to put on Instagram. You can just buy followers and likes.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jul 8, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What's the problem with buying a tripod and taking some pictures of yourself to put on Instagram. You can just buy followers and likes.


Or just follow randoms and they will follow u back


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 8, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Or just follow randoms and they will follow u back


True, especially with his looks.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jul 8, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> True, especially with his looks.


Myself as a Sub- Chad did this and got a reasonable number, not everything has to be complicated


----------



## efidescontinuado (Jul 8, 2021)

Damn this is a really suifuel for me


----------



## Jamesothy (Jul 8, 2021)

Social media is death.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What's the problem with buying a tripod and taking some pictures of yourself to put on Instagram. You can just buy followers and likes.


Nothing other than principal. I just have a strong revulsion towards social media. I fucking hate it and I fucking hate people who like it. It seriously makes me rage that people care so much about this


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> no dude i sent her multiple snaps shes not concerned I am real shes saying I am sus ONLY BECAUSE I have low snap score and no IG


It all indicates, accurately of course, that you’re a weirdo. Sus. She’s right. Btw I can’t help with the insta bc that actually takes effort but you can boost your snap score really easily


----------



## gamma (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia you know what you have to do in order to slay more 
Opening Insta and getting high snap score
Literally 10 minutes work 

You know what you HAVE to do, but your weak mentality is holding you back and you keep venting on a forum instead of TAKING ACTION and improve ur life


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh iphonepill is a meme @Biggdink
> 
> View attachment 1215965


SO OVER FOR THIS CLOWN WORLD


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

gamma said:


> Amnesia you know what you have to do in order to slay more
> Opening Insta and getting high snap score
> Literally 10 minutes work
> 
> You know what you HAVE to do, but your weak mentality is holding you back and you keep venting on a forum instead of TAKING ACTION and improve ur life




Naw anyone should jut be able to say "I just don't have an IG or I'm just not into social media" and that be fine

She even admitted she has friends that don't have IG 

its just dumb af

And even if I had ig and higher snap score I SWEAR these bitches would still find a reason to say sus "well u ONLY have 2k followers" "why are all ur pics selfies, do u have friends" "ur too gl to be single or on a dating app" "why arent u more famous on social media"



just a typical day for me on dating apps


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Naw anyone should jut be able to say "I just don't have an IG or I'm just not into social media" and that be fine
> 
> She even admitted she has friends that don't have IG
> 
> ...


i have said this time and time again, no man above 6 psl is on dating apps fucking beckies and approaching them. 

99% of girls will suspect a catfish


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> i have said this time and time again, no man above 6 psl is on dating apps fucking beckies and approaching them.
> 
> 99% of girls will suspect a catfish



im sure they SUSPECT it but i am verified on bumble and tinder and thats the whole reason i can snap them to verify AGAIN and even offer facetime 

its not about being a catfish as much as women are just programmed to think if ur GL u MUST be famous on social media cause to a female they cant fathom NOT mining dopamine hits off social media likes


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

Well speaking from experience at my university (top-rated party school in the states) If you're going to be trying to fuck 20-year-olds, you're going to need to do exactly what gamma told you above. At the end of the day you can keep complaining and trying to search for women that fit what you're looking for, but they're going to be far and few in between. Most young women are brainwashed by social media, and their life depends on it. Remember, the average woman lives like a celebrity.

To give an example, about a month ago I fucked a 7 out of 10 with a decent body, one of my best lays thus far. I remember waking up in the morning and while she was checking her phone, she had like 15 text messages, 30 snapchats, 100 Instagram likes, it was a black pill on a whole new level. *SOCIAL MEDIA IS EVERYTHING FOR WOMEN. Accept that and either take the necessary steps or suffer the consequences. I hate it as much as you do brother, Instagram, all of it, but I HAVE TO HAVE IT to not seem like an autist.*


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Well speaking from experience at my university (top-rated party school in the states) If you're going to be trying to fuck 20-year-olds, you're going to need to do exactly what gamma told you above. At the end of the day you can keep complaining and trying to search for women that fit what you're looking for, but they're going to be far and few in between. Most young women are brainwashed by social media, and their life depends on it. Remember, the average woman lives like a celebrity.
> 
> To give an example, about a month ago I fucked a 7 out of 10 with a decent body, one of my best lays thus far. I remember waking up in the morning and while she was checking her phone, she had like 15 text messages, 30 snapchats, 100 Instagram likes, it was a black pill on a whole new level. *SOCIAL MEDIA IS EVERYTHING FOR WOMEN. Accept that and either take the necessary steps or suffer the consequences. I hate it as much as you do brother, Instagram, all of it, but I HAVE TO HAVE IT to not seem like an autist.*


It's honestly sad how bad the dopamine is with social media, legit feels like social currency it's fucked honestly. 

I'll have to cave in and make shit next year since I'm going into med school


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> matched with 18 year old hot girl off tinder move to snap
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215962
> ...


Just add 100 inactive accounts, add them all to a group snap and span the group for like an hour. I went from 1k to 120k in one night and didn’t get banned


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> It's honestly sad how bad the dopamine is with social media, legit feels like social currency it's fucked honestly.
> 
> I'll have to cave in and make shit next year since I'm going into med school


The sooner the better. Just do the minium to seem normal

If you read into it, social media companies have carefully engineered their applications in such a manner so as dopamine is released from the brain like someone is pulling a slot machine. It is literally a drug that people don't realize they're taking every day, and it makes them feel like shit because they are constantly comparing themselves to people of higher social value through money, looks, etc. People are willing and naive victims to giant companies like Facebook, since these companies have brilliantly engineered their applications to act as the social glue of modern society such that if you do not have them you are considered an outcast, and once you do have them you develop an addiction to them, a never ending chase to be better. 

Human nature is a cruel thing.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> The sooner the better. Just do the minium to seem normal
> 
> If you read into it, social media companies have carefully engineered their applications in such a manner so as dopamine is released from the brain like someone is pulling a slot machine. It is literally a drug that people don't realize they're taking every day, and it makes them feel like shit because they are constantly comparing themselves to people of higher social value through money, looks, etc. People are willing and naive victims to giant companies like Facebook, since these companies have brilliantly engineered their applications to act as the social glue of modern society such that if you do not have them you are considered an outcast, and once you do have them you develop an addiction to them, a never ending chase to be better.
> 
> Human nature is a cruel thing.


I hope something happens man, I hate social media I think most men do it's literally just females posting 24/7.

I don't feel adequate with my generation of zoomers feels like I'm too much of an oldcel


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia bro we would literally walk you through how to set up your IG successfully (the non autists here like me) if you wanted us to, there's nothing stopping you other than feeling like you're succumbing to social pressure (which you are). But think about it like this: although you are compromising your current belief set, you have much to gain from social media in the form of social acceptance and greatly increased validation from other people due to your looks level. Speaking from a logical sense, it would be completely rational for you to get social media as the pros outweigh the cons. Do you really want to miss out on lots of potential happiness trying to avoid a little bit of upfront pain?


----------



## Sal (Jul 9, 2021)

You're too hot for your own good Amnesia.... Its gotten to that point 😭


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Amnesia bro we would literally walk you through how to set up your IG successfully (the non autists here like me) if you wanted us to, there's nothing stopping you other than feeling like you're succumbing to social pressure (which you are). But think about it like this: although you are compromising your current belief set, you have much to gain from social media in the form of social acceptance and greatly increased validation from other people due to your looks level. Speaking from a logical sense, it would be completely rational for you to get social media as the pros outweigh the cons. Do you really want to miss out on lots of potential happiness trying to avoid a little bit of upfront pain?


yeah i get it, but there are real consequences like my older friends seeing me with different color eyes different height and possibly being doxxed too

plus it gives me extreme anxiety taking pics of myself/looking at myself in general. It's like a giant event for me to take a selfie, I have to mentally prepare myself for a few days beforehand


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I hope something happens man, I hate social media I think most men do it's literally just females posting 24/7.
> 
> I don't feel adequate with my generation of zoomers feels like I'm too much of an oldcel


Lol tell me about it man. We are the people truly unplugged from The matrix that can have conversations like this and not have people give us weird looks. I love this forum because it speaks the truth about human nature and society, something you can't do in today's modern world because people don't want to recognize it for what it is: animalistic barbarism


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Lol tell me about it man. We are the people truly unplugged from The matrix that can have conversations like this and not have people give us weird looks. I love this forum because it speaks the truth about human nature and society, something you can't do in today's modern world because people don't want to recognize it for what it is: animalistic barbarism


I just feel odd when I use social media, i'm just faking shit for the sake of dopamine and social currency in following and likes is how I see social media, same with buying apple products (i refuse to buy more than an iphone, my normal PC and laptop do fine) so much shit you just have to do to "Fit in" 

Braindead consoomers is what we are becoming and its a hivemind


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah i get it, but there are real consequences like my older friends seeing me with different color eyes different height and possibly being doxxed too
> 
> plus it gives me extreme anxiety taking pics of myself/looking at myself in general. It's like a giant event for me to take a selfie, I have to mentally prepare myself for a few days beforehand


Ok, to answer the first part: very unlikely you'll run into your old friends If you make an account that's private. This also prevents doxxing for the most part. It's unlikely anybody would notice your change in eye color and height is very hard to determine on Instagram pictures. I don't think anybody would doxx you because I don't think enough people here have Instagram such that someone would find your account randomly (lol) unless you became Instagram famous off your looks, which would require a public account.

As for that second part, I don't think I can help you much there. No insult intended, if you really struggle to take a picture of yourself that much you might want to seek therapy. Your self-esteem is incredibly low considering how it's clear you are *significantly* above average in the looks department. 

Maybe Instagram would help you get to a better level of self-acceptance through little steps each day in the form of selfies. Thus, another benefit you could reap in the long run.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 9, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Why don't you take some NT pics and make a Instagram if you have friends.


Think you answered you're on question there mate.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 9, 2021)

Jshd said:


> U are way too much mature for ur age, btw have anyone in here tried Yubo


based. never tried yubo myself


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I just feel odd when I use social media, i'm just faking shit for the sake of dopamine and social currency in following and likes is how I see social media, same with buying apple products (i refuse to buy more than an iphone, my normal PC and laptop do fine) so much shit you just have to do to "Fit in"
> 
> Braindead consoomers is what we are becoming and its a hivemind


Oh also my gymcel thread is finally done and in review rn, it's 15 Google doc pages lol. Like a full tier essay.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 9, 2021)

She's saying this because you don't come off as NT through text or your pictures. Just being GL won't save you if a girl thinks you don't have any social value or status


----------



## Zias (Jul 9, 2021)

Jfc buy a 100000 snap score account already its only 9 dollars


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> matched with 18 year old hot girl off tinder move to snap
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215962
> ...


I see you did get the iphone?


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> no dude i sent her multiple snaps shes not concerned I am real shes saying I am sus ONLY BECAUSE I have low snap score and no IG


shes right tho, you are pretty sus


----------



## Saen (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> The sooner the better. Just do the minium to seem normal
> 
> If you read into it, social media companies have carefully engineered their applications in such a manner so as dopamine is released from the brain like someone is pulling a slot machine. It is literally a drug that people don't realize they're taking every day, and it makes them feel like shit because they are constantly comparing themselves to people of higher social value through money, looks, etc. People are willing and naive victims to giant companies like Facebook, since these companies have brilliantly engineered their applications to act as the social glue of modern society such that if you do not have them you are considered an outcast, and once you do have them you develop an addiction to them, a never ending chase to be better.
> 
> Human nature is a cruel thing.


31d 11h 19m


----------



## .👽. (Jul 9, 2021)

is this a shittest or how the redpillers call it? if yes you failed my friend


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 9, 2021)

boost ur fucking snapscore to 100k nigga it literally takes 10minutes


----------



## Pumanator (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia you make me again take the iPhone pill and snap pill. Should buy an iPhone and make a Snapchat account. Perhaps we should start a adding other looksmaxer here to boost our snap score


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 9, 2021)

She probably thinks you are a psychopath tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 9, 2021)

old man isnt going with the time

her body is gigahot by the way


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia make an insta


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 9, 2021)

Why don't you have instagram? Just lol at being a Chad and not having Instagram.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You can’t blame them. Amnesia is larping as 20 and is 6.5 psl. Unusual for 20 year old chads to not use social media.


it's unusual for 35 year old chads not to use social media.


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Amnesia you know what you have to do in order to slay more
> Opening Insta and getting high snap score
> Literally 10 minutes work
> 
> You know what you HAVE to do, but your weak mentality is holding you back and you keep venting on a forum instead of TAKING ACTION and improve ur life


Amnesia thinking about getting Instagram and Snapchat


----------



## TITUS (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> No its not I recently approached two women IRL, one gave me her number but a day into the text convo she asks for my IG and when I say i didnt have one she ghosted me
> 
> The other one we hit it off, she actually smiled at me first, we chatted for a bit and I ask for her number. She said, "uhhh how about we trade snap chats instead" So I did, and SHE ALSO within the first few lines of texting asked why my score was so low and then asked for my IG and when I didnt have one she unfriended me.
> 
> ...


Back to the kitchen with them or we are doomed.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> The sooner the better. Just do the minium to seem normal
> 
> If you read into it, social media companies have carefully engineered their applications in such a manner so as dopamine is released from the brain like someone is pulling a slot machine. It is literally a drug that people don't realize they're taking every day, and it makes them feel like shit because they are constantly comparing themselves to people of higher social value through money, looks, etc. People are willing and naive victims to giant companies like Facebook, since these companies have brilliantly engineered their applications to act as the social glue of modern society such that if you do not have them you are considered an outcast, and once you do have them you develop an addiction to them, a never ending chase to be better.
> 
> Human nature is a cruel thing.


It's the nature of the subhuman normie to run the hamster wheel to provide for chad lifestyle, until his life essence is exhausted.


----------



## GreenHat500 (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1216088


can you please please post the pics u have/had on your tinder account at this moment.


----------



## alainchalamet (Jul 9, 2021)

@Amnesia Have you ever talked about how you got yourself out of rotting/ psyched yourself to start going on dates etc? You seem like you used to have anxiety about that stuff, but how did you start meeting up with girls and stuff?


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah i get it, but there are real consequences like my older friends seeing me with different color eyes different height and possibly being doxxed too
> 
> plus it gives me extreme anxiety taking pics of myself/looking at myself in general. It's like a giant event for me to take a selfie, I have to mentally prepare myself for a few days beforehand


Damn I can relate to this. How can normies ever feel comfortable putting their ugly mugs with a hundred different flaws for all to see. It’s just an invitation to be mogged and thrown into a pit of despair.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Jul 9, 2021)

women are retard enforcers of mainstream dogma 

"use the satanic nsa spyware or I wont fuck you"


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 9, 2021)

loox said:


> *JFL. I don't see how you wouldn't get satisfaction out of successfully frauding your social media numbers too. You already wear stilts and coloured contacts and yet you just let your snap score ldar at 1900?
> 
> add 200 random accounts and snap all 200 of them a blank screen repeatedly.
> 
> ...


glad to see u back my man


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

TITUS said:


> It's the nature of the subhuman normie to run the hamster wheel to provide for chad lifestyle, until his life essence is exhausted.


Not necessarily. It's more so the fact that Chad can bring them revenue through people mindlessly following his every action, liking his every post while ads and sponsorships are acquired such that people buy the products thinking they'll achieve Chadhood. Sadly, though, this is a sold dream like many things today are. Even ascension to Chadhood through surgery is a cope mostly, unless you have severe falios or lots to fix and a very good base.

Chad gets women and validation, companies make millions. What's disincentivising them?

I hate this world.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Not necessarily. It's more so the fact that Chad can bring them revenue through people mindlessly following his every action, liking his every post while ads and sponsorships are acquired such that people buy the products thinking they'll achieve Chadhood. Sadly, though, this is a sold dream like many things today are. Even ascension to Chadhood through surgery is a cope mostly, unless you have severe falios or lots to fix and a very good base.
> 
> Chad gets women and validation, companies make millions. What's disincentivising them?
> 
> I hate this world.


Can relate man, you know it`s over for this gay Earth when even normies are posting Chad shirtless pics, it`s like the ultimate loss of remaining dignity.
Wonder what will happen in the future.


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Oh also my gymcel thread is finally done and in review rn, it's 15 Google doc pages lol. Like a full tier essay.


lookin forward to it


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 9, 2021)

Tbh, the reason they are like this is because pretty much every normie has a social media today, so they don’t assume you should have a social media, they expect you to have a social media. If you don’t have it they get hit in the face of the realization that someone actually don’t have it, so they start to question your social status and why you don’t have social media. It’s fucking pathethic for people to care about this, especially girls, and how much of a failo not having social media and status actually can be, and people can actually be weirded out by you because of it and distance themselves. But it is how it is.

Btw, you can fraud snapscore easily by adding spam accounts with names such as aaaaaaa or bbbbbbb, etc, easily increase score in the thousands in a short time that way. But it is interesting how girls question snap score though. I have had it happen to me as well, and it was the first thing she sent me on Snapchat after I added her, asking why my snap score was so low (around 20K back then). But I frauded up to 100K


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Oh also my gymcel thread is finally done and in review rn, it's 15 Google doc pages lol. Like a full tier essay.


Can you tag me when you post the thread?


----------



## Cali Yuga (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Nothing other than principal. I just have a strong revulsion towards social media. I fucking hate it and I fucking hate people who like it. It seriously makes me rage that people care so much about this


all women love social media (even if they say they dont or dont use it)

QED you hate women

welcome to the club king time to go hermit mode


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 9, 2021)

You literally a turbomogger, it won't take you long to get a substainal IG following.


----------



## Sal (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Oh also my gymcel thread is finally done and in review rn, it's 15 Google doc pages lol. Like a full tier essay.


When you post just @ me and those who want to read it. You’ll get that shit instantly popping


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jul 9, 2021)

Sal said:


> When you post just @ me and those who want to read it. You’ll get that shit instantly popping


Same, gonna be a great post.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 9, 2021)

brutal


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 9, 2021)

grimy said:


> Lol I posted a month ago that I got called out for my low snap score (40k) and people said I was lying. My friend boosted his to 200k through a service, I might do the same.


tell me what the service is pls


----------



## grimy (Jul 9, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> tell me what the service is pls


it’s on nulled.to


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 9, 2021)

grimy said:


> it’s on nulled.to


u a life saver


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 9, 2021)

grimy said:


> it’s on nulled.to


huh? this is another shitty forum. How is this going to improve my snap score


----------



## grimy (Jul 9, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> huh? this is another shitty forum. How is this going to improve my snap score


Lol people offer services on there. Cracked accounts, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 9, 2021)

grimy said:


> Lol people offer services on there. Cracked accounts, etc.


ah ok lol


----------



## grimy (Jul 9, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> ah ok lol


When im home ill link you directly to a service, I know of a few. I’ll be buying as well.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> dopamine social currency snapscore tbh.i wonder what people thought would be the norm back when facebook was the main social media, never thought we'd get to a point of social currency jfl


Fb still had it u were judged on number of likes comments a d friends


----------

